# SS 20.08.16 - Haydn #96 "The Miracle"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 96 in D major, H. 1/96 "The Miracle" 

1. Adagio - Allegro
2. Andante
3. Menuet: Allegretto
4. Finale: Vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

It's that time again and this weekend once again we're back with Papa Haydn for one of his London Symphonies. I always love a weekend with Haydn and hope everyone else will too!

I'll be listening to:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Tough choice between this one and Bernstein on Sony.
Going with Dorati though.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

My favorite Haydn symphony. Nobody does it better than Szell.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

*In which there will be Haydn*

I'm always up for a Haydn symphony, especially with over 100 to choose from!

https://postimage.org/

I'm going to go with Eugen Jochum conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Love me some late Haydn. I'm going with Colin Davis and Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Yet another Haydn symphony, so I'll pass this weekend. Have fun guys


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Love Haydn any time! I'll listen to Hogwood/AAM.


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

I'll go with Harnoncourt and the Concertgebouw


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Listened to this one recently, but not in this performance, so I'll be listening to Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic as well.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to van Beinum and the Concertgebouw


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

The ever reliable Dorati for me


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra for me.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Box full of Haydn


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Frans Brüggen: miracles & surprises guaranteed.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn*: Symphony 96, w. Cleveland O./Szell. Recorded October 11, 1968 at Severance Hall, Cleveland. Recording Engineer: John A. Johnson.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Close call this week, pity so few members join in.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

This weekend I will join as a Sunday Symphony.
Listening to Bernstein`s
Rec 1973


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I'll listen to Beecham and Karajan in this one.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'm late to this week's entry but I am presently listening to Beecham & his Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. A rewarding performance with grace, power and spirit. Beecham at his best.


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

Close call between Szell and Jochum.
Will listen to Jochum this morning.


----------

